# Yet Another Computer Virus



## blhowes (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, my home computer's infected by another virus, "Win 7 Anti-Spyware 2011". 

This virus is a little more challenging than previous ones I've seen. It wouldn't even allow me to open the system restore (sometimes doing the system restore solved the problem in the past) in safe mode. I can't open Excel or MS Money or any executables. 

Whenever I try to open any executable, a window opens up asking me what program I want to use to open it. I used task manager to find the application for this window, and then found the process for the window. Turns out its connected with Windows Explorer, 'cause when I stopped the process I lost all the icons, etc., at the bottom of the screen. I was wondering if Windows Explorer has any settings that would prevent that window from popping up.

Does anybody have any suggestions before I throw in the towel and bring it to geek squad? I downloaded the Malware software to another computer, but don't know if I'll be able to use it on the infected computer if I can't open the setup file. I also downloaded another file that you can apparently run from a memory stick, but again I wonder if I'll be able to open that program either. 

Its amazing how successful these hackers are. Their sole purpose is to irritate me, and they are incredibly successful doing that. 

The skuzbags,


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a computer sitting in my front room with the same symptoms on it. Someone brought it by the other day. It has the same symptoms but it is on XP. Help us out someone. Please!


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 26, 2011)

You are going to have to use a root kill program because this virus has embedded itself within your system. The way that I got rid of mine was to restart the computer in safe mode with networking, which will still allow access to the internet, then you want to update your anti-malware software and download an rkill program. Just search rkill and it should come up. Once you have downloaded and run the rkill program, you can then run a scan with your anti-malware and it should get rid of it. If this doesn't work, then you probably should call the Geek Squad.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 26, 2011)

Go here and follow the instructions.

Vista & Windows 7 Malware Removal/Cleaning Procedure - MajorGeeks Support Forums


----------



## blhowes (Apr 26, 2011)

Bill/Fred,
Thanks for your suggestions. I'll give it a try when I get home tonight.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 28, 2011)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I have a computer sitting in my front room with the same symptoms on it. Someone brought it by the other day. It has the same symptoms but it is on XP. Help us out someone. Please!


Any luck cleaning up your computer?

Mine's running fine now. The only glitch I had was after I'd eliminated the infected files and rebooted, I still couldn't run executables or system restore (it wouldn't even let me run rkill). The thought "right click" came to mind after I'd tried unsuccessfully to access the system restore. One of the selections was "Run as Administrator", which allowed me to run system restore and reset things back to before the problems started. 

Pop Quiz: 
The software I downloaded recently to search and destroy viruses had almost 1000 hits. I had run McAfee twice previously. Guess how many total hits McAfee had.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 28, 2011)

McAfee may only be for viruses. The thing that is really plaguing the internet lately is malware. In addition to anti-virus, you need a good anti-malware program. Many programs have both in one.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 28, 2011)

Bill The Baptist said:


> McAfee may only be for viruses. The thing that is really plaguing the internet lately is malware.


Dumb question, but what's the difference between a virus and malware?


Bill The Baptist said:


> In addition to anti-virus, you need a good anti-malware program. Many programs have both in one.


Yeah, I'm definitely going to check into better protection.

On a side note, beyond the aggrevation, its pretty fascinating (to me) what the virus/malware people can do behind the scenes messing things up - and what the anti-virus/malware can do to detect and destroy what's been messed up. 

Maybe I watch too much NCIS, but since some percentage of people are fooled into sending money in to purchase the malware programs, I wonder what would need to be done to be able to link the transactions to the person(s) receiving them. I'll bet McGee and Abby could find a way.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 28, 2011)

blhowes said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > I have a computer sitting in my front room with the same symptoms on it. Someone brought it by the other day. It has the same symptoms but it is on XP. Help us out someone. Please!
> ...



Yes, the site Fred sent us to helped remedy the situation. One of the kids that comes over fixed it after school. I have had better luck with Norton than McAfee. I actually put Microsoft Security Essentials on two of my desktops that were having blue screen problems. Norton nor McAfee were not finding anything wrong. Security Essentials did and removed it. I haven't had any blue screen problems since and my desktops are running great.


----------



## Michael (Apr 28, 2011)

I've got two words for you: Get a Mac.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 28, 2011)

Michael said:


> I've got two words for you: Get a Mac.



Isn't that three words?


----------



## Michael (Apr 28, 2011)

Bill The Baptist said:


> sn't that three words?



Hence the . Getting a Mac will make virus protection about as carefree as my last post.


----------



## jawyman (Apr 28, 2011)

Michael said:


> I've got two words for you: Get a Mac.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Apr 28, 2011)

I had that virus before. Every time a .exe program would be opened, it would intercept and kill the command (while telling you that it's a virus....).

Best way to take it out is to reboot your computer into safe mode, and throw every malware/spyware/virus scanner you've got at it. Run full scans on everything, no less than 2-3 times each. Be patient; it will take a few hours.

EDIT:



blhowes said:


> Dumb question, but what's the difference between a virus and malware?


 
Going to do a comparison with storms, so bear with me a second.

Malware is like a major ice storm. It's a program that slows down your computer, attempts to trick you into giving up vital information (bank accounts, social security numbers, credit card numbers, etc). Some can cause a major slowdown (as already stated), others may simply be keyloggers. Best way to keep them out is to run regular malware scans (and yes...specialized malware/spyware software is the only way to go; there are few computer protection programs that are multi-talented and can do it well). 

With rare exceptions, this type of infection won't cause a major problem unless you decide to make it a major problem (by falling into their lies if they're trying to phlish you). Like an ice storm, if you don't run around in a car while it is going on, there is little to worry about.

Viruses (most commonly known as trojans or trojan horses) are supercell thunderstorms. Unlike Malware, which can be in your computer for days if not weeks without being detected, these guys will make their presense known from moment one. 

Computer slowdowns, dropping unwanted (often times pornographic) shortcuts onto your desktop, hitting you constantly with phlishing ads for virus software, stealing information, crashing computers. The list goes on and on and on. They've been known to wreck computers to the point that the hard drive has to be completely replaced (hence the compaison to supercell thunderstorms).

A couple rule of thumbs:

1) Malware/Spyware can come by itself, but you almost never see viruses come alone. They'll typically come in gangs of trojans, with malware/spyware piggybacking into the system (they're best friends you know) 

Think of the trojans as the riot blowing everything up and the malware/spyware as the sneaky guys who come into the wrecked shops and steal what they can while the cops are occupied.

2) If you EVER see an internet popup ad telling you that you have a virus and to buy the software to clean it out, close it out and immediately run a thorough virus scan. It may be full of lies, but they're right when they say you have a virus.

3) Have at least one solid Anti-Virus software on your computer (Norton and Kaspersky are highly recommended), and at least two Malware/Spyware scanners (Malwarebytes and Spybot Search and Destroy are recommended). Do not get two anti-virus scanners because they tend to conflict frequently, and they waste resources unnecessarily.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 28, 2011)

Michael said:


> I've got two words for you: Get a Mac.


Oh man, not again! It looks like another virus/malware has attacked my computer! Be back later, I've gotta run the anti-malware software.


----------

